# How do I upload pictures on here?



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't get my pictures to upload? I click on insert images, and then find the picture on the files on my computer click download upload what ever and nothing happens? Maybe I will try my laptop. I am running windows 7 and have them downloaded to Microsoft pictures.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Some people that have issues with the forum photo feature simply link to photos that are posted on a free photo hosting site like Photobucket or Fickr.

An easy solution is to open a free http://photobucket.com/ account, upload your photos to that site, and then link them here.

If you want a step-by-step guide, see post #8 of this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...-Photo-pragram

The thread linked above is a guide for posting links that the reader needs to click on. You can also post photos inline that display with the text. Photobucket calls that "Direct", and then you need to use the "Insert Image" button on the Beesource message toolbar. Choose the URL tab, then UN-click the checkbox, and paste the link.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

The uploader page has never worked for me, but if you look in the bottom right hand corner of the small window, you'll see the words "Basic Uploader". Click on that and you will get the options to select your pictures for uploading. Works every time for me.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Belewsboy, I tried that also, no luck it just sits there it doesn't download. I just tried picaso and photobucket. I cant figure out how to link I tried to follow the guide?


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

There isn't a way to upload without getting a "photobucket" account?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Are you using the "insert Image" tool on the tool bar or the "manage attachments" tool below the submit reply button?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> There isn't a way to upload without getting a "photobucket" account?

Yes, there is a way. Use the "_Insert Image_" icon on the "Compose Message" toolbar (3rd icon from right), and upload from your PC. But as far as I am aware *you *will need to make sure your picture does not exceed the size limitations. If your photo is oversize, you will need to resize it before uploading. If you use Photobucket or another host that issue is handled automatically AFAIK.

I have never been able to use the "Manage Attachments" feature here. But somewhere I believe I read that was for "documents", and not photos. 

Photo hosts may be popular here as there may also be some Beesource profile settings that affect photo uploading. It took me longer to figure out how to use the built in photo upload feature than it took me to use Photobucket. Now I use either one, depending on what I have in mind.


If you are having issues following the guide I linked to in post #2, be specific about what doesn't work or where you get stuck, and I may be able to help


----------

